# Winter Olympiad 2026



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)

Nizhny Tagil will be the candidate from Russia to host the Olympic games of 2026.

http://tagilcity.ru/news/crazy/31-0...da-mozhet-byt-provedena-v-nizhnem-tagile.html
http://www.aif.ru/sport/olymp/deputaty_er_predlozhili_provesti_olimpiadu-2026_v_nizhnem_tagile
https://vsenovostint.ru/2016/03/31/...mu-tagilu-olimpiadu-radi-pobedyi-na-vyiborah/
http://tass.ru/sport/3165648
https://www.obozrevatel.com/sport/s...zhila-provesti-olimpiadu-v-nizhnem-tagile.htm


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

so you think we should delete this thread: 2026 Olympic Winter Games bids


----------



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)

*Embankment in Nizhny Tagil,a video with a quadcopter.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvngHtQhDVE


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ElvisBC said:


> so you think we should delete this thread: 2026 Olympic Winter Games bids


Yep, this one needs :lock:


----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)

*Sport in Tagil*


----------

